# Youtube Filmchen mit pvbrowser Demo



## pvbrowser (1 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt mal ein kleines Filmchen mit einer Demo zu unserem
http://pvbrowser.org
auf Youtube hochgeladen.

http://www.youtube.com/v/bRYuoLY4N18


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 August 2010)

Geht der Ton nicht oder gibt es keinen Ton ? Wäre schön wenn du beschreibst was du gerade macht.


----------



## pvbrowser (1 August 2010)

Da ist leider kein Ton.

- 1 -
Es wird ein neues Projekt für einen Server angelegt und ein Button + ein Label eingegeben. pvdevelop erzeugt daraufhin das Gerüst des Servers, das sich auch schon kompilieren und ausführen läßt. Dann wird eine Variable i in dem pvserver definiert und initialisiert. Zyklisch wird die Variable hochgezählt und ihr wert auf dem Label ausgegeben. In dem ButtonEvent wird i auf 0 gesetzt.

- 2 -
Es wird der in unserem Paket enthaltene Demo pvserver in Aktion gezeigt.
- Plot -Tabelle - Hello World mit SVG Grafik - GnuPlot Ausgaben -eine animierte SVG Grafik -eine aus Autocad importierte Zeichnung mit OpenGL dargestellt

- 3 -
Das selbe nur jetzt mit dem Demo pvserver im Internet pv://pvbrowser.de

- 4 -
Es wird gezeigt, dass pvbrowser auch normale Webseiten handhaben kann. Man kann Webseiten auch mit ganz normalen Widgets in einer Maske kombinieren.


----------



## TommyG (1 August 2010)

Hmmmmm,

mag jetzt als Kritik rüberkommen, aber das Filmchen ist klein und Freaky, also nur für Loitz, die damit schon umgehen können. Such doch mal unter S7 und Cucaracha, und dann mit Bubbles, Text und Hintergund/ Begründung, das würde mir mehr helfen.

Nur mal so als konstruktive Anregung, ok?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## pvbrowser (2 August 2010)

TommyG schrieb:


> aber das Filmchen ist klein und Freaky



Du kannst Fullscreen verwenden,
die Bitrate kann erhöht werden.

Das liegt an Deinen Einstellungen.


----------

